# Storing brewers grain



## Jeep (Jan 30, 2016)

We use brewers grain in our ration, however we have had problems with storage. Primarily mold, I read that the reason it molds is that with most of the sugars removed to make beer that there aren't enough left always to allow the ferment to a low enough ph to prevent mold. Solution so far is we mix 10lbs of sugar on top of a 7 trash can load of grain. Have done 3 batches so far and no mold. Passing on info so others can try


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is another FYI. I use to get wet brewers grain, and had trouble with it going moldy. I was doing some reading up on making silage out of it. I tried several feed tubs of grain that I wrapped in a large garbage bag. I had a problem with ***** or something getting into them at night, but I did manage to get about three of the tubs to make it through the night raids. I ended up with grain that did not get moldy, and lasted about 3 weeks. I lost the opportunity to get the grain about the same time I was doing the test, so I didn't get to try it long term. It might be worth checking into.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I wouldn't store spent brewers grain at all. Not only is it low carb, it is low protein. That all comes out in the wort during mash and then sparge. If the brewery has 75% efficiency, that means they took out 75% of the carbs and about the same amount of protein. Most brewers shoot for 85%. I do. The protein comes out in hot break and then again in cold break which settle in the boil kettle before transfer of carb laden wort to the fermenter. 

That being said, you need to increase your feed quantity also allowing the moisture content. You also need to supplement most likely. Now, I may be wrong but wait until short days in Dec. and feed 400# hogs nothing but spent grain. It won't take long until you see my point. It is all relative.


----------



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

If spent grains are working for you, great. Just wanted to share my experience. I used to get about 5-7 trash cans a week from a local brewery. The pigs liked it, but it was just a treat. They still needed to eat just as much of their regular feed. The spent grains don't have much nutritional value at all. I also made the mistake of giving some to the laying hens. Even when I only gave them a small amount the egg production was cut in half or even lower. It was terrible. It wasn't worth the time and effort at all.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

There is a difference in brewers spent grain and distillers, at least in some processes.


----------



## Jeep (Jan 30, 2016)

Brewers grain provides fiber, protein, and fat in a ration. The carbs you must supply from another source. You must also look to provide lycine and some minerals. It works as part of a ration but only part. We used 40 to 50% in our pig ration and got great pork. Others are doing the same in our area. As for chickens if you feed it to them you must feed a high carb food to provide energy needs. It's a bulky high fiber food for chickens.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

No, brewers spent grain doesn't provide fat. Fat is one form of energy. Spent brewer's grain is very low in fat. It can be fed up to 50%DMI but I like to keep it below 25% and realistically we only end up at about 2%DMI due to limited supply.

Spent DISTILLER's grain does have fat and should not be fed above 7% of the Dry Matter Intake (%DMI) as it causes soft bacon.

It is important not to confuse the spent brewer's grain which is almost always barley based with the spent distiller's grain which is usually corn based. Two very different feeds.

-Walter


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't bother to count the my application of brewers grain. 

My mash batches run from 12 to 24 lbs DM at mash. If no protein was removed that would leave 1.5 to 3 lbs aprx. and at best I would expect .5 lb left in a large batch really. That isn't worth counting in my schedule considering I'll be giving 1.25 lbs protein per head in July and increasing through processing date, whenever that falls.

I expect it would work very well with dairy but I have no serious access to such feed.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

krackin said:


> I wouldn't store spent brewers grain at all. Not only is it low carb, it is low protein. That all comes out in the wort during mash and then sparge..


This is wrong.. and wrong... 

Brewer's grains are actually very high in protein.


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

krackin said:


> I wouldn't store spent brewers grain at all. Not only is it low carb, it is low protein. That all comes out in the wort during mash and then sparge. If the brewery has 75% efficiency, that means they took out 75% of the carbs and about the same amount of protein. Most brewers shoot for 85%. I do. The protein comes out in hot break and then again in cold break which settle in the boil kettle before transfer of carb laden wort to the fermenter.


Ahhhh.... another brewer! I couldn't agree more with you, but until people learn How To Brew, they will never understand how the protein is literally washed out of the spent grains. Yet they will argue with everyone under the sun about it until the cows come home. LOL!

For Everyone's Info... Read John Palmer's "How To Brew" ... maybe it will surprise you, he explains if Very Well. ;-) Better yet, maybe you'll brew your own! :icecream:

http://www.howtobrew.com/


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Murby said:


> This is wrong.. and wrong...
> 
> Brewer's grains are actually very high in protein.


They are relatively high in protein as malt before mash in. After sparge the carbs (starch converted to sugar during mash plus existing sugar) and proteins are washed from the grain in the wort. That is what the process does, it is brew science. I wish it was not the case but it is. 

You need to witness hot break and cold break, you may be quite surprised at the protein amount that gets removed.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

woodsman14 said:


> Ahhhh.... another brewer! I couldn't agree more with you, but until people learn How To Brew, they will never understand how the protein is literally washed out of the spent grains. Yet they will argue with everyone under the sun about it until the cows come home. LOL!
> 
> For Everyone's Info... Read John Palmer's "How To Brew" ... maybe it will surprise you, he explains if Very Well. ;-) Better yet, maybe you'll brew your own! :icecream:
> 
> http://www.howtobrew.com/


So true. 

It got hot for outdoor work this afternoon so I have 3 Corny's sanitizing right now for racking in a day or two. I've got 7.5 gal Citra IPA and 7.5 Centennial IPA dry hopping right now. 1 keg for each then the third for a blend. 

I used 6 row on both brews because I had it to use up. Vicious hot breaks with that stuff. Love it though.

I don't know if hogs can or even would eat the heavily hopped trub.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

woodsman14 said:


> Ahhhh.... another brewer! I couldn't agree more with you, but until people learn How To Brew, they will never understand how the protein is literally washed out of the spent grains. Yet they will argue with everyone under the sun about it until the cows come home. LOL!
> 
> For Everyone's Info... Read John Palmer's "How To Brew" ... maybe it will surprise you, he explains if Very Well. ;-) Better yet, maybe you'll brew your own! :icecream:
> 
> http://www.howtobrew.com/


Human's have been brewing beer for thousands of years.. its not exactly rocket science.. 

But, to the point of argument about the nutritional value.. 
Here you go:
http://www.feedipedia.org/node/74

Considering that most hog feed is sold between 14% (low) and 18% (premium high) crude protein, I'd say that a feed in the 25% range is considered very high. 

Granted that the quality of the protein from barley is not as high as something like soybean meal, but there it is.. 

As the sun shines and the cows come home, perhaps a lesson or class in Chromatography is in order.


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

krackin said:


> So true.
> 
> It got hot for outdoor work this afternoon so I have 3 Corny's sanitizing right now for racking in a day or two. I've got 7.5 gal Citra IPA and 7.5 Centennial IPA dry hopping right now. 1 keg for each then the third for a blend.
> 
> ...


My pigs don't like it any of it. LOL! After IPA's... I can't drink 98% of commercial beers. I do down a "ice cold" Blue Ribbon once in a while though. You know its a good beer if you can drink it at cellar temperature. ;-)


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't see where you are getting 25% protein from spent barley. It doesn't have that to start with.


https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/publications/livestock/barley-grain-and-forage-for-beef-cattle#section-0


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

krackin said:


> I don't see where you are getting 25% protein from spent barley. It doesn't have that to start with.
> 
> 
> https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/publications/livestock/barley-grain-and-forage-for-beef-cattle#section-0


Think about it for a second.... it makes sense.

The protein content is measured as a percentage of the nutrients available. 

The beer making process removes just the starches and sugars.. While some of the protein is washed out, its a minuscule insignificant amount, so now, the percentage of protein has gone up because there are less over-all nutrients available. (this is why I chuckle when someone says the brewing process washes out the proteins :heh

If an item has 25% Protein, 25% Fat and 50% Sugar/Starch, what happens when you remove the sugar and starches?
The remaining 25% protein and 25% Fat now become 50% each because that's all that's remaining. 
The quantifiable amount of the substances hasn't increased, just the percentage as part of the overall values.


That's a bit over-simplified but it gets the idea across.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I understand what you are saying. You aren't allowing for the protein leach and volatile loss. It happens to a greater degree than you wish to allow. Dry your trub and weigh it. Subtract your additions and there you go. Simple. More than you thought I bet. 

Try an actual field test. Put out 50# of hog pellets and 50# of dried spent grain in two groups of hogs. See which one disappears quickest and gains the best. To further that, see which one has remnants a week later. I think the hogs will find your theory mistaken. Even hogs won't eat 2 bushel of bulk fiber when they can get the same from a bagel.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

krackin said:


> I understand what you are saying. You aren't allowing for the protein leach and volatile loss. It happens to a greater degree than you wish to allow. Dry your trub and weigh it. Subtract your additions and there you go. Simple. More than you thought I bet.
> 
> Try an actual field test. Put out 50# of hog pellets and 50# of dried spent grain in two groups of hogs. See which one disappears quickest and gains the best. To further that, see which one has remnants a week later. I think the hogs will find your theory mistaken. Even hogs won't eat 2 bushel of bulk fiber when they can get the same from a bagel.


You're debating the nutritional content of a substance that has been scientifically analyzed many times by some very high tech equipment run by very qualified scientists. 
I don't understand why you doubt that analysis... 

Normal pig feed, if measured pound for pound of protein, has better protein and a more complete balance of it than spent barely grains. Normal bagged feed is a mixture of different grains and is undoubtedly a better feed material in almost all respects.. except financial cost. 

No one in their right mind would attempt to say that brewers grains are as good as bagged, mixed, and balanced hog feed.. That's just crazy.. 

But to say that brewers grains are low in protein and that its been "washed out", is also wrong. 

If you're in a race to see who can grow a hog the quickest, then bagged feed is the way to go for sure..


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

So, in other words, you got nothing. No pigs, never had pigs, but you know how to feed pigs. 

Maybe you should kind of do a soft shoe sashae out of here bro.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

krackin said:


> So, in other words, you got nothing. No pigs, never had pigs, but you know how to feed pigs.
> 
> Maybe you should kind of do a soft shoe sashae out of here bro.


Umm. Hey bro, not sure where you came up with the idea that I don't have pigs bro. or never had pigs bro. or where you get the rest of that bro. 

But look bro, if you want to deny scientific facts then that's your right bro.. Please feel free to tell the dozens of universities, scientists, and other researchers that the millions of dollars spent on equipment, research, and testing of various substances is all flawed because you brew beer and you know better.

You know bro, when I don't know something of a technical nature, I look it up on the internet and find reputable sources. I posted a link to that reputable source for you bro and you're now accusing me of not owning pigs? 

Ok Bro.. go in peace bro.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Murby? Explanation.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

krackin said:


> Murby? Explanation.



Explanation for what?


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

Murby said:


> You know bro, when I don't know something of a technical nature, I look it up on the internet and find reputable sources.


I also posted a link to a source by a well known and highly regarded person among zymologists, homebrewers and more. Did you bother to read Any of it or just continue with bantering? Give it a go, then come back with a response. Don't try to impress us with big words like chromotography etc. LOL! :nana:


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Murby said:


> Human's have been brewing beer for thousands of years.. its not exactly rocket science..
> 
> But, to the point of argument about the nutritional value..
> Here you go:
> ...


So the protein is around 25%. It is used a lot for cattle feed. With the high protein level would it be good feed for fast growing show pigs? I have read a lot of on this subject and most say it is a very good high protein(25% Protein)pig feed.http://www.citypages.com/news/for-these-pigs-only-a-microbrew-will-do-6687562


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

woodsman14 said:


> I also posted a link to a source by a well known and highly regarded person among zymologists, homebrewers and more. Did you bother to read Any of it or just continue with bantering? Give it a go, then come back with a response. Don't try to impress us with big words like chromotography etc. LOL! :nana:



I did see the webpage you posted and it was just the front page to a website. There was no information about spent grains on that page. 

If that website contains information you want to put forth, perhaps a direct link to it would be better?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Murby said:


> I did see the webpage you posted and it was just the front page to a website. There was no information about spent grains on that page.
> 
> If that website contains information you want to put forth, perhaps a direct link to it would be better?


I went there to. Still looking for more info. on Spent Grain. 

25-35% plus protein is what i have been seeing. Would like to fine some made with Corn. 

Many years ago my Grandfather made beer and raised pigs on the side using the spend grain as the pigs main feed.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

You may get 25% by weight, I doubt it. In this case you need to consider the actual volume. Spent grain has a lot of hull which is null/zero nutrition. It is having to eat 1 bushel of this feed to get the feed value of 1 qt of the regular feed. Come on folks, this ain't rocket science, to reuse a phrase. That is what my deleted post was all about.

I'm not saying nor would I want anyone to think spent grain is worthless. It has some feed value, better than straw at least. I would be very disappointed should anyone think that spent grain is the silver bullet and bet their farm on it. It isn't that good.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

krackin said:


> You may get 25% by weight, I doubt it. In this case you need to consider the actual volume. Spent grain has a lot of hull which is null/zero nutrition. It is having to eat 1 bushel of this feed to get the feed value of 1 qt of the regular feed. Come on folks, this ain't rocket science, to reuse a phrase. That is what my deleted post was all about.


Fresh Brewers Grains protein 25.9%
Once again, here is the link http://www.feedipedia.org/node/74

Here's another link showing crude protein in dried brewers grains goes up to 32%
http://www.csc-world.com/products-c.../products-csc-wet-feeds/nutritional-analysis/

Your example of 1 bushel to 1 quart is ridiculous at best. 

You can't learn anything if you can't admit when you're wrong. If all you're going to do is stick to your guns and then throw insults when someone shows you that you're mistaken, then what's the point of even discussing it?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you for the links. Look at the table. 

The dry matter is exactly what I'm talking about, bulk. Most of that is light weight hulls which is even in higher content in adjunct brews, or, typical American lagers. It still boils down to volume of feed needed to be consumed to get the required protein. 

Exactly what is the volume of wet and dried spent grain required to equal 50 lbs. of 16% pig and sow pellets as far volume. Do you have a chart link ? That would be very beneficial for all and with that supplied I will gladly admit my grave error.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Or...

We can set some verifiable ground rules and see who's hogs gain better in weight and quality. I'll even support disclosing cost per pound as long as we keep it among us growers. I'm game for that for sure. Let's set it up. I'm in for that for sure. I'll put my product up against anybody's, 'cept maybe Gerold's. Bet I can come in close though.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

krackin said:


> Thank you for the links. Look at the table.
> 
> The dry matter is exactly what I'm talking about, bulk. Most of that is light weight hulls which is even in higher content in adjunct brews, or, typical American lagers. It still boils down to volume of feed needed to be consumed to get the required protein.
> 
> Exactly what is the volume of wet and dried spent grain required to equal 50 lbs. of 16% pig and sow pellets as far volume. Do you have a chart link ? That would be very beneficial for all and with that supplied I will gladly admit my grave error.


I'm not sure if I see what point you're trying to make.. The only thing I can come up with is that you're trying to say that brewers grains are not as good as manufactured hog feed???? 

If that's your point, we already know that.. 

And as far as financial cost to get the pig to slaughter weight, you're going to lose horribly on that part.. Pig feed has gotten expensive.. brewers grains and grocery story disposable veggies are free. 

Here is one thing I have done however.. and its not free.. 

In order to increase the quality of my brewers grains to get them closer to the same quality as normal pig feed, I am adding Lysine. 

Its about $1 per pound and the vet nutritionist did the homework and told me I need to give them about a tablespoon a day added to the brewers grains. 

Lysine is a growth limiting amino acid.. no matter how much food the pigs eat, they only grow if they have adequate lysine. In fact, a recent university study found that even with commercial pig feeds, adding lysine is very cost effective. 

So that's what I'm doing now. Just picked up another 150 gallons of wet brewers grains and just saved myself the expense of feeding the pigs for another week.. (which works out to about $80 /week.)


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Lysine is very important, you also may need methyl sulfate. 

Do what you want, I'm still open for some competition.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

krackin said:


> Lysine is very important, you also may need methyl sulfate.
> 
> Do what you want, I'm still open for some competition.


I am always looking for ways to reduce the cost of pig feed. 

A company close to me makes Ethanol from Corn. They sell the DDGS for animal feed in 50 lb. bags. Very cheap. I was thinking of using it for about 30% of my feed for the Hogs. I did try it out the Hogs really turned up there noses at it. They didn't like it as a Hog feed. So back to pure ground Corn. My hogs are on good pasture most of the year so i dn't have to feed a lot of Corn except in the winter mos.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Be cautious of DDGS based on corn because the oil above 7%DMI causes soft bacon according to research.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

highlands said:


> Be cautious of DDGS based on corn because the oil above 7%DMI causes soft bacon according to research.


Please elaborate.. 

1) What's wrong with soft bacon? I'm not even sure what that means.

2) Does this mean that corn fat is fine so long as its not above 7% ?? How does this relate to over all hog fat? If all of their food is veg based on corn, isn't all the fat the same?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Murby said:


> Please elaborate..
> 
> 1) What's wrong with soft bacon? I'm not even sure what that means.
> 
> 2) Does this mean that corn fat is fine so long as its not above 7% ?? How does this relate to over all hog fat? If all of their food is veg based on corn, isn't all the fat the same?



http://nationalhogfarmer.com/marketing/strategies/farming_industry_seeks_fat

Read the studies in link above to get a more understanding of feeding DDGS.

One person in this forum is an expert on this type of feed and other feeds as well. I don't remember his name , maybe someone can post his name.

I have a friend that lives close to where they have DDGS. He uses up to 50 percent DDGS for his pigs. A few other do the same in that area. No problem with soft fat according to them. 

Nothing wrong with soft fat as i can see according to taste. Its just a bit harder to slice and has a shorter shelf life some say. The folks that sell corn based pig feed spread the word that its bad feed, it cuts into their business


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

Here you go Murby, just a few excerpts otherwise you'd have to read his book or others, there are many out there explaining the process.

http://howtobrew.com/book/section-3/getting-the-wort-out-lautering/aspects-of-lautering

http://howtobrew.com/book/glossary

In the glossary pay attention to the HOT BREAK, COLD BREAK, PROTEASE, PROTEOLYSIS and note that proteins in beer cause haze. A clear beer is preferred in most beers unless you are after a style that haze doesn't matter. Some proteins are left in the spent grains but not all and barley doesn't have much to begin with unless it is primarily a type of barley known a Six Row Barley, it has more enzymatic power than Two Row Barley. Six Row Barley is favored by the big breweries but I am not so sure about the newer breweries. It might be worth checking on when you pick up your spent grains. Anyway, my pigs won't eat spent grains unless I doctor them up with goodies... if I give it to them straight from the mashtun, they literally turn from it and do not return to it. 

Have a Happy 4th Everyone!!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Murby said:


> What's wrong with soft bacon? I'm not even sure what that means.


One issue is that the soft fat bacon is hard to slice. I've also read that soft fat does not keep as well. These links may be helpful:

https://www.grains.org/sites/default/files/ddgs-handbook/Chapter-23.pdf
http://nationalhogfarmer.com/mag/ddgs_affect_pork_quality
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130528143731.htm




Murby said:


> Does this mean that corn fat is fine so long as its not above 7% ??


Corn oil. No, the 7%DMI refers to DDGS which are only partially corn oil. Thus I would expect the corn oil limit to be lower than 7%DMI.



Murby said:


> How does this relate to over all hog fat? If all of their food is veg based on corn, isn't all the fat the same?


I don't understand the question.

-Walter


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

woodsman14 said:


> my pigs won't eat spent grains unless I doctor them up with goodies... if I give it to them straight from the mashtun, they literally turn from it and do not return to it.


I have heard some other people say this too. I wonder how much of that is:

1) variation in the mash;

2) acclamation of the pigs to the feed; and 

3) how hungry the pigs are.

Our pigs love spent barley mash. But, they're used to it, we've been feeding it for years and they're on a high pasture diet rather than a corn/soy diet so they're interested in most anything. The mash we get smells good, like barley soup. It is high in protein, fiber, has minerals and is low in calories as the sugars have been taken off to feed the yeasty beasties. I only get a small amount such that it just makes up about 2% of our pigs diet based on Dry Matter Intake. I would love to get 10x as much as it is good food.

-Walter


----------



## Itsroger (Aug 28, 2015)

krackin said:


> Thank you for the links. Look at the table.
> It still boils down to volume of feed needed to be consumed to get the required protein.
> 
> Exactly what is the volume of wet and dried spent grain required to equal 50 lbs. of 16% pig and sow pellets as far volume. Do you have a chart link ? That would be very beneficial for all and with that supplied I will gladly admit my grave error.


50 lbs. Of 16% will have 8 lbs. of protein as will 25 lbs. of 32%, not saying that a 25 lb bag of brewer's grain won't be bigger than a 50 lb bag of pig feed, but probably not by much.


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

highlands said:


> I only get a small amount such that it just makes up about 2% of our pigs diet based on Dry Matter Intake. I would love to get 10x as much as it is good food.
> 
> -Walter


We pasture our pigs too but we don't have a rotational system yet and much of the area is kept bare so we give them hay year round and feed them a grain mix twice a day. 

2% wouldn't be much then, maybe almost a cup I am guessing if feeding 3 quarts of dry feed per pig? I could see that, I might even be able to get them to eat if I were to mix it in their regular feed.

I did order 15% Dried Distillers Grains mixed in their feed this last batch. It smells good for sure, it is also different than spent grains from a beer brewery too as the process is not exactly the same. With beer the sweet wort is separated from the mash and the sweet wort alone is introduced to the yeast (pitching) and as I understand it, with whiskey / bourbon etc the mash is exposed to the yeast along with the sweet wort? That alone would change the makeup of the leftover or spent grains.

I'm not sure I'll order distillers grains again, though it is less expensive than soybean meal.


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

woodsman14 said:


> My pigs don't like it any of it. LOL! After IPA's... I can't drink 98% of commercial beers. I do down a "ice cold" Blue Ribbon once in a while though. You know its a good beer if you can drink it at cellar temperature. ;-)


do you ever give the pigs a bottle while you have one as well?


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

woodsman14 said:


> We pasture our pigs too but we don't have a rotational system yet and much of the area is kept bare so we give them hay year round and feed them a grain mix twice a day.
> 
> 2% wouldn't be much then, maybe almost a cup I am guessing if feeding 3 quarts of dry feed per pig? I could see that, I might even be able to get them to eat if I were to mix it in their regular feed.
> 
> ...


why feed twice a day when once a day is fine, there stomachs will stretch to cope with the extra grain and then give hay and let them have green feed for the rest of the day


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is some excellent info on the subject, pay special attention to the feeding suggestions, weight gain, water content etc. Not to mention that all studies done are with ruminant animals which pigs are not.

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/an241


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

woodsman14 said:


> We pasture our pigs too but we don't have a rotational system yet and much of the area is kept bare so we give them hay year round and feed them a grain mix twice a day.


That's called dry lotting rather than pasturing. I would strongly encourage you to divide up the area into paddocks. Seed behind the pigs and establish a managed rotational grazing system. Many small paddocks are better than fewer larger paddocks. Better for the animals, better for the soil, better for the forages. This is well worth the effort. A good perimeter fence and then simple step in posts with polywire can be used. The pigs do need to be trained to electric which is easy to do. Here is an example of a small quarter acre ten paddock system that is able to provide all of the feed needs for several pigs:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2013/09/25/south-weaner-paddock/



woodsman14 said:


> I did order 15% Dried Distillers Grains mixed in their feed this last batch.


According to the scientific research on DDGS that is twice what you should feed. They suggest dropping back to 7%DMI to avoid soft fat. The research is on corn based DDGS. 

-Walter


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah, just reading up on that. It sure smelled good though! Must have come from a true whiskey distillery rather than the distilleries that make E-85 fuel.


----------

